

Osquery Security Audit - hiby007
http://yahoo-security.tumblr.com/post/118445868880/osquery-security-audit

======
kbar13
It would be cool if there were links to the reports and/or more detail about
the issues they found.

~~~
lstyls
Agreed, without details for others to learn from this post seems little more
than self-promotion.

~~~
bigiain
The "bad guys" aren't waiting around and complaining that no-one's spoon
feeding them working exploits, they're busy right now reading the git commits.

There's a whole group of commmits around the 4th that I'd look at in detail if
I were curious:

[https://github.com/facebook/osquery/commits/master](https://github.com/facebook/osquery/commits/master)

------
arca_vorago
Could someone please explain why I would want this over or possibly in
combination with ossec, which I am enjoying greatly these days.

------
sweis
Facebook is hiring for open source security engineers, by the way:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0I1200000G4...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0I1200000G4M4hEAF)

